# "URL Assistant"



## hagar1933 (May 14, 2006)

Hi to all:

I found some references to this in "Dell Bloatware" but my efforts to remove it using the Add/Remove Programs utility did *NOT* work-- when i click the Change/Remove button, the thing just comes right back.

Any suggestions appreciated,'

Thanks

(I apologize for the double post, won't happen again!)


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi and welcome 

Try MyUninstaller: http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/myuninst.html


----------

